# Weekly Competition 2016-08



## Mike Hughey (Feb 23, 2016)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U2 R F' U F' R2 U2 F2 R' U
*2. *U F' R' U2 F U' R' F2 R2 U'
*3. *U R F2 R' U2 R' F U2 R
*4. *F' R' U' F' R2 F2 R' U' R U2
*5. *U R2 U2 R' F R' F U' R

*3x3x3*
*1. *U2 F R2 B2 L2 D2 B' D2 F' D2 B' U L2 F2 U R' B' F D' B2 U
*2. *F2 L' B' D' L B2 U' B2 U L' U2 L U2 D2 L' F2 L' D2 B2 U2
*3. *D F2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D F2 U' R2 U L' B2 R' U B R2 D R' B2 F'
*4. *U' F2 U2 F' D2 F2 R U D B' R' B2 L U2 L B2 R' F2 R D2 R
*5. *L2 F2 L' D2 F2 R' B2 R2 B2 D2 R B' R' U2 L' R2 U' B F U' F'

*4x4x4*
*1. *B Fw2 F2 D Uw U L Fw L2 R' Fw Uw Rw' R2 B2 Rw Uw B' L' Fw' Uw' F Uw2 U F Rw' D Rw D R' D R2 D2 L' Rw' R' B Fw2 U' L'
*2. *F2 Rw' R' Fw Rw D' U2 Fw' U2 F2 R' Uw2 U2 L2 U' R' Uw' U L R2 U Rw2 Uw R' F' L R2 D' L2 R2 B' F L' Rw2 R' Uw Fw2 Rw B' Fw'
*3. *Fw D' L Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 L2 U' B Rw' U' L' Uw2 Rw B2 Rw2 Uw' U Fw' L R Fw2 U F' L Fw R2 D' U F' Uw Fw' Rw2 D F2 R2 B F2 Rw2 F'
*4. *Rw2 R' B2 D2 Uw U' B' F' Rw' R Fw Rw F U F2 L' D B Uw L2 D2 Rw F U2 Fw2 L' Rw2 R2 Uw' Fw L2 B F2 Rw' U2 L' D2 U' B2 F
*5. *R' B2 Fw' F2 Uw R' B' Fw2 F' Uw U' Rw U' Rw2 Fw D' B D U2 R F Rw2 D L' Uw2 B D' Fw2 Rw2 R' B Fw2 F Rw R' F Rw2 D' B Fw

*5x5x5*
*1. *Uw2 Bw F2 Rw' R2 Fw2 Lw U2 Fw' Uw2 Rw' R2 Bw2 Rw Bw D Lw2 Rw U' L2 F' Dw2 U L2 D Rw B' Uw F D2 U' B2 U' B' R' Fw2 F' D Dw U Rw B Rw2 F2 Dw' Fw2 D2 Dw Fw2 F2 Dw U2 Lw' Rw2 B' Fw F Lw2 B' R'
*2. *B2 D2 Uw' R2 Uw2 Bw' Fw Lw' Fw R2 U2 F' L' R' Fw Rw Uw' Bw2 R Bw2 Fw' Dw2 Fw L' R2 Uw2 R' U Bw Fw Dw Uw U2 Rw' Bw2 Fw Uw2 B F U' Lw2 R2 Fw' D' Uw L Rw' Uw L2 Lw2 Rw' U2 Lw Bw L Fw' F' D' Fw U
*3. *R' Bw D' F Rw2 Fw Uw' Bw2 Uw' L R' D2 Uw2 U' L' Lw' R' Uw2 U Lw' D Rw2 Bw2 Dw2 L' Rw U Fw' R' F' Uw2 U' Lw2 R Uw' Rw U2 Bw Fw2 Dw2 Uw2 U' L2 Rw Dw2 Uw2 Rw' B2 F D2 R Uw Bw L2 Rw B' Uw2 U L Rw'
*4. *Lw U2 F' Dw' Rw U' L' Uw2 Rw2 R' D' Lw' Dw2 L2 Dw2 U' Bw2 Fw' F2 U2 R' Bw2 Uw2 Lw' B2 Bw2 Fw2 L Bw' Fw' Lw' Dw2 Fw2 F R2 Bw F' D' Bw Fw F Lw2 R2 B R D2 Uw2 L Lw' Bw2 D2 Bw' Fw' Lw' Rw2 B' Bw' F2 Uw2 Fw2
*5. *D2 Dw2 Uw' L2 Lw Uw2 Lw2 Rw' Dw' R Uw2 L Bw2 Lw2 D Fw Dw U' Fw2 Lw' D' Dw' R F Lw Bw' Fw2 Lw' Dw2 Uw U' Bw2 U2 L Fw' F2 Lw Uw Bw Dw' L2 F U R2 Fw Dw2 L Rw2 Bw' Fw2 D' Dw' U2 Bw' Fw Lw2 Uw R' D' Uw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *2D 2U2 3R 2B2 2R 2U2 B2 2R2 3F U 2F2 3R' R' B2 F 2U2 L2 2L' 2U2 F' L' 2L' F2 2U' R' D L 2D' 3R2 D 2D2 B' D2 2B2 D' B2 D' U' 2B' 2D' 3F' 2F 2D2 R 3U2 2L' 2D' 2B' 2U2 2R' U2 2L 3F' 2D2 F' D' B' L' 3F U 3R2 F' 2U L' 2B2 3F F' D' 3U' 2F'
*2. *D2 2D' U2 2B' U 2B' L R2 3U U2 3F' 2L2 3U' 2R' B' 2F F 3U 3R2 R 2D B2 U' 3F D2 R D2 2R2 B' U' 2L2 2F 3R2 B D2 2B' 3F' 2U' B2 2F' F 2D 2U2 2L' 2U' R2 3F' 2L 3R2 D' B' R B' L2 2L2 2R2 R2 B2 2L D' F' 2U B' L 2R' 2D2 U' B 2B' 2U'
*3. *B' 2F2 3R 2R2 F' L2 2L2 3R2 U 3R' F' U2 2L 2U2 B L2 3R' R 2D2 3U 2L R' D' 2L 2R' 3F2 F' 2R 2U 2L 3F F' 3U2 2U2 2F 3R2 3U 3F 2L' 3R2 R 2B2 3U2 2U' U L 2L' D' 2D' 2B' 2F2 U 2B' 3F2 2F' 2L D2 B 2L2 3R F2 2U 2B' R2 2B 3U R2 3U' R2 2D
*4. *2B 3R2 2R' B' 2F2 3U 2L' R 2F' 2L2 D2 B' F' 2L' R' 3U2 B 2B2 3F2 3U' F 2R' R' 2F 3U 2U' B 2R 2U' L2 R' 2F F L U2 2R' 3U2 3R' B' 3F D2 L' 2R B2 3F L' 3R' 3U F R2 2B2 2U2 2R' 2D F2 L 2R2 2B' 2L 2D B' F 3R2 D' 2D' 2U' 2B2 2R 2D 3F2
*5. *D B 3U2 U' F2 2L 2U 2R2 R' 3U' 3F 3U2 3R' D2 2L 3F' 3R 2D' 2L' 3U' 2L' 3R 3U2 2R' B' 2F2 3U' 2R2 2B2 3F2 2F2 3U 2F D L D' B2 3F D' L 2L R' B 2B' 3F2 F2 D' L2 2L D 3R' 3F' 2F2 U 2L' 3R 3F' 3U' 2U' 2L2 2U 3R' 3U2 3F D 2L 3R2 2R2 2B2 2U2

*7x7x7*
*1. *D2 2D 3D 3U' 2U 2L2 B2 D' L' 2L' 2R2 F' 3R2 D 3F F2 3U2 2B 2D 3U2 2L2 3L2 2R2 2B U F 3R' F' 2U' R F2 L 3U2 F' 2D 2R 3F2 3U 3L2 3U 2B 3U' U2 3R' 2U R' 2U2 3B 3F 2L2 2D 2L' F' L2 D2 3R 2B2 2L2 3R' 2R2 3U2 2L 3U2 3F' 2F' 3U 2B' 2D' 2R' R2 2D L' 3B2 3F' 2F' R2 3B 2U2 3L2 2D2 2F2 3U2 3L2 3R' 2U' 2B' 2R2 D' L 3L' 3D U B2 3D2 2U' 2R2 B' 3L D2 3U2
*2. *2R 2U 2L D' 3D' 3U2 3L2 R 2B2 3B' 3F2 3L' 3B' 3F 2U R D2 3F' L 2D 3U 3F' 2L2 2R' 2F' 3L R U 3R' 2R 2B2 2F' 2R 2F2 2U2 L' 3R2 2R2 D' 2D' 3D' U 3B 3U 2F' L 3R2 R 3D' 2B2 U2 B' 2U' 3B' 3R 2D' F2 R2 B' 3U' R2 F U' B 2B 3F' D U2 3L2 B2 2B 3F2 2F2 L2 R 2D' 2R B2 3L 3D' 3U B2 2B' L2 B' R U 2F' 3D 2U2 B2 3F 2F' F2 3L 2R2 3D' L R2 2F
*3. *3R 2B2 3F2 2L 3B2 3R' R' 3F 2D 3U 3L2 U R' 2U' R2 D 3U' 2U 2L' 2R' F D2 U2 3R' 2U U2 B' 2B2 3B2 2D2 3B2 3L2 2F' 2U 2L2 R B2 3F2 3L' 2U 3F2 F2 2R 2U2 3F2 2L2 3R' D B 3F2 2L2 2U 3L 3R 2R' 2F L' 3L' 3R' 2B 2F' 3L R F' 2L 3R2 R 2D' 3R2 F U2 3F2 3U' 3F F2 3D' 2U 3L2 2D' B' 2B2 3F2 2F2 F2 2U2 L2 2L D F' U2 L' R 3D' 3R' 2U 3R U2 2B 3B' 2F'
*4. *3L' 3D2 3U2 3R 3U' 3L' B' R' 2F' 2D 3R2 2D2 R' 3D2 B2 2B U' R 3D2 3U' 2R' R2 D2 3R2 3D L 2R 3U B' 2D' L 3L 3B2 3D 2F 3U' 3L 3U' B' 2R' 2D' 3U' B 2B 3B' 2F F 3U' U2 2F 2R B' 3D' B2 3D' 2B D2 3L D' L2 2D 2U2 2L2 2R 2U2 R2 2B2 U 2F 2D2 3R 2U2 3L' 2U2 U 3L2 3D 2B2 3F2 2F 2L F 3U' 2B2 2D B 3R' 2U' 2L 2R 3B2 2R R 2B 3D2 2U' 2B2 2F2 3R D2
*5. *3D2 U 3L 3D 3B' F' 3L' 3R2 R' 2U L 3B' 3R2 2B' 2L R' 3F' 2R2 3B 2D' 3U 3L D B 2F 3U' F 3U 2U2 2F 2L F' 2D 3L' R2 3U2 2L 2D2 2B2 3B2 F' L' 2R R 2U 2L' 3L2 2U' 2R2 3U' 2U' 2L' U' 2B 3B 2U2 U2 3B2 2L 2R 2F 3R' U2 3B 2L 2D2 B' 2B' 2U2 2B L2 2U2 U R' 2U 3B2 2F D 2D 2U B 3B' F2 2D2 3B 2L2 D2 B 2F' D 3R2 U2 2L' 3F2 2F' 2R' B2 3F L2 2R2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' U2 R F' U' F' R F2 R'
*2. *F U F U2 R' U F' R2 U2 R'
*3. *F' U' R' F U2 R' F' U2 R U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' F' R L' D L U' R L2 U B D2 R2 B' U2 B R2 F U2 D2 R2
*2. *B D2 F D B L U2 R D R' U2 B2 L2 U2 L U2 R' B2 R U2
*3. *D B' U D2 B' L B2 U' L' D' R2 U2 R' B2 D2 L' U2 R2 L' U2 D2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' R' B R2 Fw2 F U' B U2 B2 F2 Rw Uw' L Fw D Uw2 B' Fw2 R B' F2 Rw' Uw' F' D2 Fw Uw2 R B' D2 Rw R U' L D2 U' Fw F' Rw
*2. *L2 F2 U2 Rw F' D2 B D' Rw R' F U R2 D Uw' F Uw' U2 B L' B2 D2 B Fw2 Rw U B2 Uw2 Fw D2 B2 Rw' B2 Uw U2 B2 Uw2 Rw2 D' B2
*3. *B2 Uw' B2 D2 Fw F U L Rw2 Fw' F R2 Uw U' L D2 U L' Fw L2 U2 F U Rw2 Uw B' L2 U' B U' R B2 Rw Fw2 Rw' Fw2 D2 Uw2 U' Fw

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw2 U Bw Rw Dw2 L2 Lw2 Bw2 Lw' Rw2 B2 F Lw' Bw' Uw2 B2 U Rw Fw2 L2 D' Dw' Lw2 Dw Uw R' U Rw Dw' R Bw F' D U2 Lw2 Dw2 Rw Bw' Uw' Lw Uw' U' R Fw' Rw Uw' U' Fw2 F' D' Dw Lw U2 L F2 Dw' R2 B2 L' Lw'
*2. *L F Dw Lw2 B2 Fw2 F2 U2 Fw' F2 D Rw2 D' Rw R U' F2 L Lw2 B Rw' R' Dw2 R2 Uw2 L2 D' Fw Lw' D2 L' Lw2 R2 Uw Lw Rw Uw' L' Bw' Rw2 B' Bw R F U' Fw L2 Uw Bw Rw2 D2 Uw' L B' Bw2 D' Uw' L2 F' Dw'
*3. *Lw2 F2 D' U' L' Dw2 Uw Lw F D' Dw Rw2 R Dw Uw U2 L2 Uw' Bw' Uw2 Lw Uw2 Bw2 U2 L' Rw' Bw2 U Lw' U L' B Dw L Rw' Fw2 L B2 D Lw2 R2 B2 D L B Lw R2 D Fw' Lw U' Rw' Bw2 F' Dw Bw2 Rw2 R2 Fw' D2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3U 2L R 3U L' B 2U U L D2 2U2 F2 U2 2L' 2F 2D2 R2 2D' U2 3R 2R' B' D' 3U B 2F F' D' U' B2 2R2 3F 3R2 B' 2U U2 2L 2R2 3F2 2R D2 3F2 2D2 U' 3R2 2R R 2F' L' 2D' L2 B2 D U 2R2 B2 3F 2R2 3U2 3R' R' 2F2 2D2 2R' 2B2 3U2 2L2 3U2 2B' F'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2U' U2 3R 3D 3R2 2B 3L2 3R2 2R 2D 3B 2D' 3U L 3L2 2B' U' R2 U2 2F2 F' U2 2F' F' 2D 2F2 F' 2D' U2 3B 3L2 3F2 F 2R 2B F' 2U2 2L2 3U U2 R D2 R' 2U' B L2 B' 2L' 2B 3F 2R' F2 2L 3F' F2 2D2 B L 3L' 3R' D' 2B 2L' 2D B2 3F' R' B' 3L' 2R' R2 D 3B2 3R' B 2B' 3U 2B D2 2U2 B' 2F 2D 3D B2 2U 3F L 3U 2L2 B R B 3B 3F2 L 2L 2F L2 2F'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 R2 F2 U L2 D R2 F2 U' B2 R B L' U B D2 L2 F' U' R2
*2. *B2 U2 B2 U2 R' U2 L D2 B2 R2 B2 F' R F' U' L' D' F2 R' U B
*3. *B2 U2 R2 F U2 F D2 B U2 F' R B U F L' U2 R2 B2 D U2 B'
*4. *B L2 U2 B2 U2 B D2 R2 F' R2 F R' D R B' D' R2 D' L' B2 R2
*5. *U2 L2 B2 R' F2 L F2 R2 D2 F2 L' F' L B F2 R D' L D' R' U'
*6. *U' F2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 U R2 B2 U' B' U' B2 L U F2 D' R' F2 L
*7. *D' B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D R2 F2 L2 U' F' D' R B' F D' L D2 R2 F'
*8. *U D R' U' F L F L2 B' D' L2 F U2 R2 B D2 R2 F B2 D2 L2
*9. *R2 F' R F L2 U2 D' F U R L2 F2 U' D' L2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U B2
*10. *F2 B' U L' U D' R' F L B L D2 R U2 L' U2 B2 U2 R' U2 B2
*11. *F' B2 U R D L F' R2 L B D2 B2 U' L2 U F2 D L2 U2 R2 B2
*12. *D2 F' R2 U2 B2 F L2 B L2 D2 F' D B' F L' R' U' B L B U'
*13. *F R2 U2 D R2 U' L D R U R2 F2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 U' R2 U
*14. *R2 B2 D' R2 U' L2 F2 D2 U L2 D2 F' D' L D B' D' F' R B' U2
*15. *F2 U' F2 L2 R2 D R2 D' B2 L2 D B D' B' U R U B U B F
*16. *B' R' D B' R U' R2 L' F R D2 L' B2 R2 D2 F2 U2 R U2 R2
*17. *D2 F D F U F' U L' B' D2 R' L2 U2 B' U2 B' L2 F2 B U2 B'
*18. *U' B2 R2 U B2 R2 D2 L2 U' B2 D' B U' L' F' R' U2 R2 U2 F D
*19. *B2 L2 B R2 U2 F U2 L2 B2 U2 F D' F D' B L2 D F U2 R F'
*20. *D U B2 U' R2 B2 F2 D' B2 R2 U B R U B R' U2 R F2 L B2
*21. *L2 R2 D2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F D2 F' U2 L B' L' F' D' U2 R2 D'
*22. *D2 B L2 B L' F' L2 F2 D R2 U2 B2 D2 R' B2 U2 L' D2
*23. *B2 L2 U' R2 U F2 L2 U' F2 R2 U' F D2 R2 F' R2 U2 L' U B'
*24. *F U' D2 R2 D2 L U' L F' D' R2 D2 R' U2 F2 R2 B2 R D2 R U2
*25. *F D2 L2 F D2 B' L2 R2 F' R2 F2 L D2 F' D2 L' F D' B' D2 R'
*26. *L D' F R B2 R D L F U2 L2 F2 R2 B R2 B U2 D2
*27. *L' B' D' R F2 U L F D B' R2 U' R2 U R2 U' F2 U' D2 B2 L2
*28. *U F2 B2 L2 U D' L' B U' F2 L2 B D2 L2 D2 B L2 F' D2 L2
*29. *L D2 R' D2 R U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 R' F U2 L B' R2 U L2 R2 U2 B'
*30. *L B2 U2 R2 D2 R D2 F2 R' D2 U2 F U' R D B D R2 F' L' D2
*31. *L B2 R' B2 L U2 R' D2 L U2 L2 B' R' D2 R2 U L2 D R U' F2
*32. *R D2 U2 L D2 F2 D2 L' D2 R2 U2 B' L' D' B' L2 F' U2 L
*33. *D2 L2 B' U2 F' D2 L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 D B' L B F' U F' U L F'
*34. *L2 U2 R2 U' B2 L2 D' F2 L2 D' U' B' F2 U' B2 L' U2 L D2 U
*35. *L F2 R F' D R2 F R' L' B' R2 U L2 U B2 U2 R2 D R2 F2 D2
*36. *F2 L2 D' R2 D' L2 F2 R2 U R' D B U' R' B' D' L' F U2
*37. *U2 L2 D' B2 L2 D' L2 B2 U2 L2 D L' F' R' B' R' U2 R2 B F2 U2
*38. *L B2 F2 R' U2 L U2 R2 F2 U2 R' D F U' L U2 F L F2 D2
*39. *R' U2 B2 L2 U2 R F2 L B2 R B' F' L U' B2 L' D2 B' F
*40. *B' R2 F R2 F' L2 F U2 F2 R2 F' R D' L' U2 F2 D' B U2 F2 R'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U L2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 F2 U2 F2 U' B' R' D L' D2 B' R' F2 R U
*2. *B D2 F2 U' F2 B2 R D F' U2 F' R2 B' D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 F
*3. *L2 B2 R2 U B2 D2 F2 U B2 U' R2 B D' U2 B' L' D2 L2 B2 R' U'
*4. *R2 F2 R B2 D2 F2 L' B2 F2 U2 L' B' U' F R2 F2 R' B U L'
*5. *R2 L D2 R2 F2 B D2 F' L' U D2 L2 U' R2 F2 B2 L2 F2 U R2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U' F2 U L2 D' F2 R2 D' F2 R2 F2 L D R U' F' D2 F2 L' B' F2
*2. *F' L2 F' L D L F' B U' F L D2 L2 D2 B2 D2 B2 L F2 L F2
*3. *U F2 D2 R2 D R2 D' F2 L2 D2 L' U R' F' L' D' R B2 U L
*4. *U2 B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D L2 U' R2 U' B' F' D' B' D' R2 D R' F
*5. *U' B2 U' R2 F2 L2 D R2 D' L2 U' F D F' R' F R2 D' R D'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U R' F D B' D' R2 L' U' F' D L2 B2 R2 U' R2 D' F2 L2 U' R2
*2. *B2 D2 L2 U2 R2 B2 U F2 L2 U' R F L' U2 B' L' F2 D' U' L' F'
*3. *L2 U2 L R' U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R' F D' U2 R2 U' R2 B U F' R
*4. *F2 U2 B2 U R2 U' B2 R2 B2 D F' U' R D2 R D' L B F2 D
*5. *L' U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 L' B2 L' F2 L2 U R2 F' R' F' U2 B' U' F

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 B' R2 D2 B' D2 L' D' B' D' U' R B' U2 L'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U R' U' F R2 F2 U F' R2 U'
*3. *L2 F2 U2 F L2 U2 B R2 F' D2 B' R' D2 R2 B D' B2 L' R' D R
*4. *D B2 L' D F2 D' U' L2 Rw Fw2 Rw' D L' F Rw B F' D L Rw' Uw2 B' L2 D' F L' Rw U L Rw R' Uw' U B D2 F2 D' R2 B R2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F' R2 F' U2 F' R U R2 U'
*3. *U2 B2 L' D2 R' D2 B2 L R' F2 L B' R' U' R' D' B L U F2 D
*4. *B F L' Rw2 R2 D' Uw' L2 Rw2 Fw2 D Uw U' F' D' F D' R Uw Rw F' Uw' Rw B' L Rw2 D2 Rw2 U2 L F' Uw2 Rw' D2 Fw2 U' Rw2 Uw L2 Fw
*5. *B2 L' B' Fw' D2 U' Bw2 D2 Dw2 R Bw D2 L' B' F Rw2 Uw' Bw F2 Uw' B2 Uw B2 Bw' Lw Fw Lw' Uw' L Lw Bw' D2 U2 Bw2 R2 Dw2 L B2 Fw2 R2 Fw Rw F2 Rw Fw2 U Fw' Lw2 Rw' Bw' F2 Dw Uw' B2 Bw2 F' R Uw' L Bw2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-4,d=3 / dUdU u=4,d=3 / ddUU u=6,d=6 / UdUd u=2,d=-3 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=4 / dUdd
*2. *UUdd u=1,d=-4 / dUdU u=1,d=-3 / ddUU u=-1,d=-4 / UdUd u=3,d=-4 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=3 / UUUU
*3. *UUdd u=3,d=-2 / dUdU u=-4,d=1 / ddUU u=4,d=2 / UdUd u=-3,d=-4 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=2 / dUdU
*4. *UUdd u=-5,d=6 / dUdU u=-3,d=4 / ddUU u=0,d=0 / UdUd u=6,d=6 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=4 / UUUU
*5. *UUdd u=-3,d=1 / dUdU u=1,d=-2 / ddUU u=0,d=-1 / UdUd u=-1,d=1 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=3 / UUUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R' L U B R B' R' L' l r b
*2. *U' L' U' R L R' U l' b u'
*3. *B R' U L' B' U L' R' r b' u'
*4. *U L B' R' B' U' R B' R' r u
*5. *U' B' L' U' B' U' B R l' r b u

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (3, 0) / (0, 1) / (3, 0) / (1, -4) / (-2, 0) / (0, -4) / (-4, 3)
*2. *(1, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, 3) / (1, -5) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (-5, -2) / (6, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, 3) / (-5, 2) / (-2, 6) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 0)
*3. *(-5, 0) / (2, -1) / (1, 1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (3, 0) / (-1, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-2, 3) / (4, 0) / (-2, 0)
*4. *(-3, -1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (1, -5) / (5, 2) / (4, -2) / (6, 0) / (5, 0) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (2, 0) / (-4, -4)
*5. *(3, -1) / (1, 4) / (5, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (4, 4) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 3) / (0, 4) / (-3, -5)

*Skewb*
*1. *U L D L' D' L' D' U' R' D' U'
*2. *D U' R' U D' U' L' D U' D' U'
*3. *R' L' R U R U' R U' R' D' U'
*4. *D U' R U R' U D' L' U D' U'
*5. *R' L R' L D U D' R' D' U'


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 23, 2016)

OH: 1:02.87, (2:26.66), (45.72), 56.30, 55.74 = 58.30 (I messed up an F-perm on the LL)


----------



## mafergut (Feb 23, 2016)

*2x2x2:* 6.16, 5.95, (4.80), (8.07), 5.24 = *5.79* // Meh
*3x3x3:* 20.27, 17.81, (23.25), 17.35, (15.74) = *18.48* // Nice average, a pity the 3rd solve
*4x4x4:* 2:01.14, (1:47.52), (2:30.82), 1:54.44, 1:48.57 = *1:54.72* // Finally sub-2, PB Avg & single
*5x5x5:* (6:10.28), 5:58.97, (5:01.11), 5:28.30, 5:55.54 = *5:47.61* // Improved 45sec, still not sub-5 
*2BLD:* 3:22.31, 2:09.76, 3:47.26 = *2:09.76* // Three successes!!
*3BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF* // Again 3 fails of around 10-12 minutes each 
*3x3x3 OH:* 40.81, (33.66), (49.29), 42.00, 41.92 = *41.58* // Not great but consistent
*3x3x3 MTS:* (9:03.16), 7:57.99, 3:03.32, 3:46.03, (2:44.42) = *4:55.78* // 1st time trying this crazy event. A lot of fun!!!
*3x3x3 FMC: 46* // 1st try ever at FMC. Corner comm only saves 1 move  See explanation at ***
*2-3-4 Relay:* *2:22.04* // PB
*2-3-4-5 Relay: 9:20.93* // I was at like 2:24 after 4x4 and then fumbled 5x5 badly
*MegaMinx:* 4:51.56+, 4:45.89, (4:34.05), (4:56.89), 4:38.89 = *4:45.45* // Nice improvement again
*PyraMinx:* (10.93), 13.28, 11.50, (19.29), 12.67 = *12.49* // Nice... for me 
*Square-1:* 3:55.81, 2:43.46, (1:28.17), 3:35.24, (10:26.33) = *3:24.84* // 1st time ever solving an SQ-1 ***
*Skewb:* (9.79), 12.03, 16.62, 13.42, (DNF) = *14.03* // Not bad for 0 practise

*** FMC Solve & explanation:
Solution: x2 y' R' U F' U R2 U L U' R2 U L' U' F' U2 L R' B' U B' R' U R' U R' U2 R U B' U2 B U' F' U' F U F' U2 F y R U R' U' R' F R F'

Skeleton: x2 y' R' U F' U _(a)_ F' U2 L R' B' U B' R' U R' U R' U2 R U B' U2 B U' F' U' F U F' U2 F y R U R' U' R' F R F'
Insertions: _(a)_ R2 U L U' R2 U L' U'
Explanation:
x2 y' R' U F' U F' U2 L // 2x2x2 block
R' B' U B' R' U R' // X-cross + pair
U R' U2 R U B' U2 B // Insert pair + pair another + insert
U' F' U' F U F' U2 F // Last F2L pair
y R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
3 corners left, solved by insertion _(a)_

*** In the last solve I didn't know how to return to cubeshape for like 8 minutes. I had 6 edges together and the other two separated by 1 corner or 5 in a group and 3 in another and only by luck, after fumbling around a lot I could solve it  Any tutorials for cube shape?


----------



## asacuber (Feb 23, 2016)

Skewb: (14.58), 18.81, 24.58, 34.44,(48.40)=25.94//Got one yesterday
2x2: (12.19), (3.51), 6.94, 5.75, 5.88=6.19//Are you kidding me or what
3x3: (DNF12.39), 16.00, 13.96, (12.60), 14.63=14.87//DNF pls
234:1:55.30//3-2-3 was super slow
Pyra: (12.16), (4.43), 6.60, 8.80, 11.24=8.88//consistency
OH: 43.15, 36.68, (51.58+), (31.06), 35.82=38.55// messed up oll on 51


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Feb 23, 2016)

2x2-(8.46) 5.28 4.93 5.08 (3.69)=*5.10*
3x3-17.76 (16.08) 18.75 (21.30) 16.46=*17.66*
4x4-1:05.70 (1:10.10) 1:01.95 (57.10) 59.74=*1:02.46*// 57.10 was an X-cross, Double parity and LL skip WAT. Second LL skip.
3x3 One-Handed-50.31 (49.02) 58.52 (1:19.59) 56.62=*55.15*
Skewb-(9.45) 15.60 9.64 10.68 (DNF)=*11.97*
Pyraminx-6.40 (5.88) (6.83) 5.92 5.88=*6.07*
2-4=1:30.98


----------



## kbrune (Feb 23, 2016)

Can someone tell me how match the scramble works? I'm assuming you put in your solution from solved state to he scrambled state?


----------



## pyr14 (Feb 24, 2016)

kbrune said:


> Can someone tell me how match the scramble works? I'm assuming you put in your solution from solved state to he scrambled state?



equipment: 2 rubik's cubes

method:

1. scramble 1 of the cubes
2. inspect for 15 seconds
3. on solved cube, try to solve it so it matches the scrambled cube


pyraminx: 4.08, 4.48, 5.36, 4.09, 7.61 = 4.65 really good avg
clock: 14.09, 11.64, 13.34, 12.27, 10.51 = 12.42


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 24, 2016)

*2X2X2:* (6.57) 9.36 9.06 7.49 (10.29) = *8.64*
*3X3X3:* (16.29) 19.41 18.02 17.41 (19.79) =* 18.28*
*4X4X4:* (1:45.69) 1:53.21 (2:18.29) 1:58.59 2:09.67 = *2:00.49* // That sucked


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 25, 2016)

megaminx: 1:01.25, 1:14.57, 1:14.86, 1:22.48, 1:06.07 = 1:11.83


----------



## One Wheel (Feb 25, 2016)

2-3-4-5 relay: 10:02.81
2x2x2: 16.10
3x3x3: 44.09
4x4x4: 2:49.86 (previous pb was 3:06.99)
5x5x5: 6:12.76

2x2x2: (6.95), (12.56), 11.16, 12.41, 10.94 = 11.50

3x3x3: 46.61, 41.06, 42.69, (56.48), (33.96) = 43.45

4x4x4: (3:38.34), 3:05.88, (3:04.84), 3:30.08, 3:34.9 = 3:23.62


----------



## kbrune (Feb 25, 2016)

2x2
Ave: 10.20
9.71, 8.75, 9.18, 11.72, 19.73

3x3
Ave: 24.14
36.95, 25.20, 24.03, 22.05, 23.20

4x4
Ave: 1:50.21
1:55.94, 2:01.17, 1:47.96, 1:46.72, 1:43.40

5x5
Ave: 3:45.85
4:05.90, 3:30.91, 3:20.84, 5:02.66, 3:40.75

OH
Ave: 1:08.95
1:05.02, 50.50, 56.00, DNF, 1:25.83

Pyraminx
Ave: 44.34
41.50, 32.43, 1:35.18, 31.74, 59.10

Skewb
Ave: 48.66
58.83, 51.43, 48.59, 45.96, 20.42

2-3-4 Relay
2:58.58

2-3-4-5 Relay
6:09.74

3BLD
8:11.73, 7:26.50, 5:47.90

Multi Blind
0/3 30:00

FMC
50 moves
Solution: X2 Y2 U2 F2 D2 R' U2 L' D L F' R' F2 B U' B' U' L' B2 U' B2 U B' L B2 U2 B U2 B' U B U' B' L F U F' U' L' U R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 F' U F

Inspection: X2 Y2

U2 F2 D2 R' U2 1x2x2 block
L' D L F' R' F2 expand to 2x2x3
B U' B' U' L' B2 U' B2 U B' L B2 F2L minus 1 pair
U2 B U2 B' U B U' B' Fourth pair
L F U F' U' L' U OLL
R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 F' U F PLL


----------



## GhostBear53 (Feb 26, 2016)

2x2x2: (6.970), 15.305, (18.392), 9.745, 10.015 = 11.688

3x3x3: (45.452), 39.698, (32.144), 41.403, 42.998 = 41.366


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Feb 27, 2016)

*3x3:* 18.83, (12.73), 20.25, 17.86, (21.46) = *18.98*


----------



## Dene (Feb 27, 2016)

*3x3:* (13.35), 14.65, (17.51), 14.06, 16.30 = 15.00
*4x4:* (1:05.65), 1:01.52, 1:04.32, 1:00.67, (56.36) = 1:02.17
*5x5:* 1:36.41, 1:41.79, 1:46.85, (1:47.05), (1:35.80) = 1:41.68
*6x6:* 3:07.13, 2:50.73, 3:13.09, (2:43.83), (3:29.23) = 3:03.65
*7x7:* 4:34.08, (4:43.20), 4:17.60, 4:33.87, (4:15.95) = 4:28.52
*OH:* 36.96, (38.95), 33.74, 28.01, (26.84) = 32.90
*Megaminx:* 2:10.15, (2:14.87), (2:02.47), 2:12.91, 2:04.96 = 2:09.34


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 27, 2016)

@kbrune and EDDY:

Next time you two should add an explanation on how you came up with your solution.
Look at others who compete in FMC.


----------



## kbrune (Feb 27, 2016)

MatsBergsten said:


> @kbrune and EDDY:
> 
> Next time you two should add an explanation on how you came up with your solution.
> Look at others who compete in FMC.



ah sorry. I wasn't aware of how to post my result. I'll take a look! Thanks


Updated my FMC entry. Is that acceptable? First time I do it.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 28, 2016)

kbrune said:


> ah sorry. I wasn't aware of how to post my result. I'll take a look! Thanks
> 
> 
> Updated my FMC entry. Is that acceptable? First time I do it.



Yes, that's ok, fine, thanks. .


----------



## jonlin (Feb 28, 2016)

3x3: (12.62), 11.66, 11.78, 11.80, (11.09) = 11.75 // Meh
Megaminx: 1:13.03, 1:12.52, (1:19.10), 1:12.09, (1:11.19) = 1:12.55 // Did I win this week?


----------



## kbrune (Feb 29, 2016)

@ marfergut

What's your 2x2 method?


----------



## Bogdan (Feb 29, 2016)

*2x2x2:* (5.21), 5.51, 5.65, (6.00), 5.53-> *5.56*
*3x3x3:* 15.12, 15.54, (14.35), 16.05, (18.64)-> *15.57*
*4x4x4:* 1:23.68, 1:22.70, (1:38.10), (1:09.40), 1:11.20-> *1:19.19*
*5x5x5:* 2:42.95, 2:35.51, (2:47.71), 2:40.37, (2:29.37)-> *2:39.61*
*7x7x7:* (9:31.59), 8:41.87, 8:34.29, (8:14.26), 9:27.14-> *8:54.43*
*3x3x3OH:* 36.71, 29.26, (26.82), 29.44, (38.50)-> *31.80*
*2x2x2BLD:* 1:02.76, 1:35.12, 1:23.17-> *1:02.76*
*3x3x3BLD:* DNF, 4:58.49, 5:02.35-> *4:58.49*
*234*-> *1:51.86*
*2345*-> *4:26.85*
*megaminx:* 2:47.70, 3:06.51, (3:08.53), 3:03.76, (2:36.72)-> *2:59.32*
*sq-1:* 43.36, 37.88, 45.83, (33.77), (52.43)-> *42.36*
*skewb:* 12.09, (14.20), (8.67), 10.41, 10.08-> *10.86*

*3x3x3FM:* 36 moves
Solution: R D' F2 D R' U' B2 U' B' R U2 R' L U' R' U L' U' R B U' B' L' U R U' L U R' B U2 B' U2 F' L' F2

F' L' F2 //premoves (2x2x1 on inverse)
R D' F2 D //2x2x2
R' U' B(cancelled) //2x2x3
B U' B' R U2 R' //f2l-1
* U' B U' B' ** U B U2 B' U2 //orient edges
undo premoves

insertions:

* L U' R' U L' U' R U (2 moves cancelation)
** L' U R U' L U R' U' (2 moves cancelation)


----------



## mafergut (Feb 29, 2016)

kbrune said:


> @ marfergut
> 
> What's your 2x2 method?



Ortega. Haven't found the time to learn CLL / EG yet.


----------



## TcubesAK (Feb 29, 2016)

3x3x3 - (17.57) - (13.21) - 13.49 - 15.32 - 17.08 = 15.30 (Pretty good average for me.)

4x4x4 - (1:15.19) - 1:31.95 - 1:37.96 - 1:28.00 - (1:47.54) = 1:32.64 (Pretty good average.)

2x2x2-3x3x3-4x4x4 - 2:19.49 (Pretty bad average.)

3x3x3 OH - (39.99) - 30.82 - (28.81) - 31.91 - 35.38 = 32.70 (PB single and PB ao5  )

Skewb - 7.39 - (8.01) - (2.84) - 5.59 - 5.60 = 6.19 (Good.)

Pyraminx - 4.66 - (4.29) - (7.90) - 4.63 - 6.20 = 5.17 (Very good average for me.)

2x2x2 - (4.53) - 4.47 - 3.99 - (3.97) - 4.45 = 4.30 (Good.)

2x2x2-3x3x3-4x4x4-5x5x5 - 6:16.88

5x5x5 - (3:20.64) - 3:40.59+ - (4:01.79) - 4:51.54 - 3:52.47 (1st Pb. 3rd Fail.)

2x2x2 BLD - 25.75 - DNF(30.40) - DNF(2:03.34) - (1st PB One-looked ortega  2nd Messed up 3rd Messed up.)

I'm very happy with all my results


----------



## kbrune (Mar 1, 2016)

mafergut said:


> Ortega. Haven't found the time to learn CLL / EG yet.



Nice. I'm learning ortega. I was hoping to get to sub 6 average


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 1, 2016)

Results week 08: congrats to Bryson, Eddy and Iggy!

*2x2x2*(29)

 2.00 fabdabs1234
 2.38 WACWCA
 2.64 hssandwich
 2.82 Lapinsavant
 2.92 cuberkid10
 3.16 Iggy
 3.72 G2013
 3.78 ichcubegern
 3.86 bryson azzopard
 4.30 TcubesAK
 4.59 Cale S
 4.76 EDDDY
 5.10 ViliusRibinskas
 5.33 MFCuber
 5.56 Bogdan
 5.78 mafergut
 5.88 LostGent
 6.10 Kenneth Svendson
 6.19 asacuber
 6.64 h2f
 6.83 JoshuaStacker
 7.34 aabhasm
 8.64 MarcelP
 10.20 kbrune
 10.36 Jason Green
 10.72 26doober
 11.50 One Wheel
 11.68 GhostBear53
 17.38 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(38)

 8.01 DanpHan
 8.42 Lapinsavant
 9.98 hssandwich
 9.99 fabdabs1234
 10.21 Jbacboy
 10.32 Iggy
 10.49 cuberkid10
 11.75 jonlin
 12.05 EDDDY
 12.45 WACWCA
 12.53 G2013
 13.00 Cale S
 13.59 ichcubegern
 13.90 bryson azzopard
 14.15 Keroma12
 14.24 LostGent
 14.86 asacuber
 15.00 Dene
 15.30 TcubesAK
 15.37 Kenneth Svendson
 15.57 Bogdan
 16.83 evileli
 17.66 ViliusRibinskas
 17.99 cuber8208
 18.28 MarcelP
 18.48 mafergut
 18.58 Perff
 18.70 MFCuber
 18.98 Sergeant Baboon
 22.90 26doober
 23.48 aabhasm
 23.51 Jason Green
 24.14 kbrune
 27.59 JoshuaStacker
 32.82 MatsBergsten
 37.97 mpowend
 41.36 GhostBear53
 43.45 One Wheel
*4x4x4*(21)

 35.73 Lapinsavant
 42.82 EDDDY
 43.35 cuberkid10
 45.45 Iggy
 50.99 ichcubegern
 53.15 bryson azzopard
 54.77 G2013
 1:02.17 Dene
 1:02.46 ViliusRibinskas
 1:03.18 cuber8208
 1:07.27 Kenneth Svendson
 1:13.51 evileli
 1:19.19 Bogdan
 1:32.64 TcubesAK
 1:50.21 kbrune
 1:52.11 26doober
 1:54.72 mafergut
 2:00.49 MarcelP
 2:16.76 MatsBergsten
 2:23.25 JoshuaStacker
 3:23.35 One Wheel
*5x5x5*(10)

 1:34.38 Iggy
 1:37.84 bryson azzopard
 1:38.21 Cale S
 1:41.19 cuberkid10
 1:41.68 Dene
 1:45.96 EDDDY
 2:39.61 Bogdan
 3:45.85 kbrune
 4:30.82 MatsBergsten
 5:47.60 mafergut
*6x6x6*(4)

 3:01.47 bryson azzopard
 3:03.65 Dene
 3:39.21 cuberkid10
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(4)

 4:28.52 Dene
 4:31.63 bryson azzopard
 7:45.63 EDDDY
 8:54.43 Bogdan
*3x3 one handed*(19)

 15.87 Lapinsavant
 16.87 DanpHan
 20.92 ichcubegern
 21.91 hssandwich
 22.15 Iggy
 22.94 cuberkid10
 23.89 fabdabs1234
 26.85 bryson azzopard
 30.77 EDDDY
 31.80 Bogdan
 32.70 TcubesAK
 32.90 Dene
 38.55 asacuber
 41.58 mafergut
 44.00 cuber8208
 55.15 ViliusRibinskas
 58.30 Ordway Persyn
 1:08.95 kbrune
 1:14.52 JoshuaStacker
*3x3 with feet*(1)

 3:17.48 EDDDY
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(13)

 4.86 hssandwich
 5.02 fabdabs1234
 10.67 Iggy
 23.68 bryson azzopard
 24.59 h2f
 25.75 TcubesAK
 26.87 MatsBergsten
 32.80 EDDDY
 51.74 26doober
 1:02.76 Bogdan
 2:09.76 mafergut
 DNF G2013
 DNF cuberkid10
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(11)

 27.71 Iggy
 1:17.91 MatsBergsten
 1:18.78 EDDDY
 1:22.64 hssandwich
 1:37.93 h2f
 1:53.31 G2013
 2:13.40 bryson azzopard
 2:48.15 cuber8208
 4:58.49 Bogdan
 5:47.90 kbrune
 DNF mafergut
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(4)

 3:33.64 Iggy
 7:01.62 MatsBergsten
 7:58.67 hssandwich
 8:33.22 bryson azzopard
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

 5:32.00 Cale S
 DNF bryson azzopard
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF bryson azzopard
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(4)

9/9 (51:40)  bryson azzopard
9/10 (59:44)  EDDDY
6/12 (54:03)  MatsBergsten
0/3 (30:00)  kbrune
*3x3 Match the scramble*(3)

 1:26.26 bryson azzopard
 1:51.74 EDDDY
 4:55.78 mafergut
*2-3-4 Relay*(12)

 51.31 Lapinsavant
 57.12 cuberkid10
 1:03.46 Iggy
 1:05.36 EDDDY
 1:14.66 bryson azzopard
 1:30.98 ViliusRibinskas
 1:43.50 Kenneth Svendson
 1:51.86 Bogdan
 1:55.30 asacuber
 2:19.49 TcubesAK
 2:22.04 mafergut
 2:58.58 kbrune
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(9)

 2:32.10 Iggy
 2:39.47 cuberkid10
 2:40.00 bryson azzopard
 2:48.32 EDDDY
 4:26.85 Bogdan
 6:09.74 kbrune
 6:16.88 TcubesAK
 9:20.93 mafergut
10:02.81 One Wheel
*Magic*(2)

 1.84 JoshuaStacker
 7.20 26doober
*Skewb*(16)

 3.62 Cale S
 3.97 hssandwich
 4.22 fabdabs1234
 6.19 TcubesAK
 6.32 Iggy
 6.92 cuberkid10
 7.06 ichcubegern
 8.59 EDDDY
 10.86 Bogdan
 11.34 h2f
 11.97 ViliusRibinskas
 13.70 bryson azzopard
 14.02 mafergut
 25.94 asacuber
 30.01 MatsBergsten
 48.66 kbrune
*Clock*(3)

 14.86 JoshuaStacker
 16.13 bryson azzopard
 21.02 EDDDY
*Pyraminx*(16)

 3.87 hssandwich
 4.99 cuberkid10
 5.16 TcubesAK
 5.61 MFCuber
 5.62 EDDDY
 6.07 ViliusRibinskas
 6.45 ichcubegern
 7.07 Cale S
 8.88 asacuber
 8.99 cuber8208
 9.16 bryson azzopard
 9.75 JoshuaStacker
 12.48 mafergut
 18.41 26doober
 44.34 kbrune
 45.46 MatsBergsten
*Megaminx*(8)

 1:11.83 JianhanC
 1:12.55 jonlin
 1:17.86 Iggy
 1:28.03 cuberkid10
 2:07.97 bryson azzopard
 2:09.34 Dene
 2:59.32 Bogdan
 4:45.45 mafergut
*Square-1*(12)

 11.88 Raptor56
 16.01 EDDDY
 16.92 Iggy
 17.60 hssandwich
 19.88 Cale S
 21.52 cuberkid10
 28.34 fabdabs1234
 29.94 bryson azzopard
 42.36 Bogdan
 46.10 ichcubegern
 1:19.66 26doober
 3:24.84 mafergut
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(8)

27 guusrs
29 okayama
36 Bogdan
38 EDDDY
39 Keroma12
46 mafergut
49 arbivara
50 kbrune

*Contest results*

261 bryson azzopard
248 EDDDY
220 Iggy
200 cuberkid10
173 hssandwich
151 Bogdan
130 Lapinsavant
126 fabdabs1234
125 ichcubegern
122 TcubesAK
117 mafergut
116 Cale S
99 MatsBergsten
92 ViliusRibinskas
92 Dene
90 G2013
80 kbrune
69 asacuber
63 DanpHan
62 WACWCA
61 cuber8208
59 Kenneth Svendson
49 26doober
47 MFCuber
45 jonlin
45 JoshuaStacker
44 h2f
41 LostGent
41 Keroma12
37 Jbacboy
34 MarcelP
34 evileli
21 aabhasm
18 One Wheel
18 guusrs
17 okayama
17 Jason Green
16 Raptor56
15 Perff
13 Sergeant Baboon
12 JianhanC
12 arbivara
9 GhostBear53
7 Ordway Persyn
6 mpowend


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Mar 1, 2016)

My 3x3, 4x4, 3x3 Oh and Praminx averages are wrong. 2x2, Skewb and 2-4 is Ok tho.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Mar 1, 2016)

Finally my first win!!!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 1, 2016)

ViliusRibinskas said:


> My 3x3, 4x4, 3x3 Oh and Praminx averages are wrong. 2x2, Skewb and 2-4 is Ok tho.


Ok, I see now that you have no space between the event name and the first solve time.
I'll fix it now, please add a blank/space next time


----------



## mafergut (Mar 1, 2016)

Wow! I almost make it to the top 10. Need to do more events next week


----------



## asacuber (Mar 1, 2016)

3x3 my results are wrong and what about 234?


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 1, 2016)

Sweet! My first time, and I'm not last place. I'm quite happy with that.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 1, 2016)

Accomplishment achieved, 2nd to last XD. I was going to compete in other events but I was just lazy.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 1, 2016)

asacuber said:


> 3x3 my results are wrong and what about 234?


You have to have a space between the event name and the time (for 2-3-4). The program
reads 2-41 in your case and then cannot find a valid time. DNF12.34 is not good either.
I corrected your results and hope they are ok now.


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Mar 1, 2016)

MatsBergsten said:


> Ok, I see now that you have no space between the event name and the first solve time.
> I'll fix it now, please add a blank/space next time



Ok, next time I will make a space between it. I saw you fixed my times that were wrong, but did you changed my points as well?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 1, 2016)

ViliusRibinskas said:


> Ok, next time I will make a space between it. I saw you fixed my times that were wrong, but did you changed my points as well?



Yes, I recalculated everybodys points. (It's easiest that way).


----------

